

What web service would you pay for? - m_marker

What web service would you pay for?
======
michaelpinto
I'm sort of shocked how much I've been paying for web services these days --
usually it's always something that replaces software that use to be desktop
based like QuickBooks. It also has to be of a high quality -- that or a
situation where they're holding my data hostage and it's hard to export
(Flickr is a very good example of this as I paid for the premium membership
and now lacking time and a fear of loss I can't seem to stop giving them $$$).

------
petervandijck
API to make receiving stuff via emails (user sends email to create a
blogpost/...) very, very easy. You cleanup incoming data, handle attachments,
block spam etc. And cheap.

Less coding for me = good.

~~~
m_marker
Could you explain your point more?

------
m_marker
I don't know if there is anyone also paying for proxy services these days.

------
dlikhten
hellofax.com -- if they allowed credits vs monthly costs

